# Crossword Puzzle



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, a little something different for you, my friends - a woodworker's crossword puzzle! I think you'll enjoy it, check it out here.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is interesting.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

cool


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That was a fun way to spend my lunch hour. Thanks!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

I got it all except 23 across… Who is the world famous german tool maker?


----------



## dphagan (Apr 2, 2008)

Festool


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I see this is gone - I'll make a new one!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry i couldn't get this came up error 404 what ever the hell that is LOL….........


----------

